# war bring back?



## Mcswack (May 14, 2011)

have friend who has had a PP in 7"65 cal. Ser314xxxP. Can anyone help with a DOM? Has eagle markings an maybe 60% finish (blue). Thanks for your response.
Mcswack


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Photos would help. Particularly helpful would be photos showing *all* of the markings on the gun.

For a manufacturing date, you would need better references than I have at hand.

A real, made-in-Germany, Walther PP with Nazi eagle markings, with 60% finish, might be worth $600.00 on up...to infinity, depending upon the other markings on the gun.


----------

